# South Georgia Mallards



## Steven2014 (Feb 4, 2017)

Had an awesome hunt the next to last weekend of the season!


----------



## smoothie (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice! Is that a Lenox River hat?


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2017)

Suweet!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 5, 2017)

What? No mention of the wood ducks! Ha Ha.  That's a good looking pile of ducks.  Good going.


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 5, 2017)

That's fantastic! Usually a picture of a bag like that would come from further west!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2017)

Great hunt. Now is the time they will show up.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2017)

Good job.


----------

